# replacement UPVC Soffits/Fascias and bargeboards



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Evening all,
does anyone have a rough idea how much I should be paying for the above.
3 bed semi, rough 7 metres front and rear and approx. 60 metres of bargeboard.
Was quoted £3160 by Anglian, and that was after one hour haggling the price down from £4795!!!
I said to Jackie beforehand that I thought a reasonable price to be somewhere between £1700-2300 , so will not be going with Anglian despite the offer being available for 24hours only:lol:, of course, they always say that they do a no pressure sale!!

Kev


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Evening all,
> does anyone have a rough idea how much I should be paying for the above.
> 3 bed semi, rough 7 metres front and rear and approx. 60 metres of bargeboard.
> Was quoted £3160 by Anglian, and that was after one hour haggling the price down from £4795!!!
> ...


I would never deal with companies that behave in such a way. Much better to go with a local company that comes reccommended.

If you must get quotes from these "national companies", the approach to take with the salesman is:

"I will listen to your pitch, but you have one chance to quote. Your first quote will be your only quote, no 'special offers' or 'phone my manager for an extra special deal'. I will compare your quote with others before deciding"


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it over boarding? What thickness? Guttering and down pipes? Colour?

About £700-1250 depending on finish.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Just makes sure it's all replacement rather than over clad. We had 22mm but had new guttering, hangers downpipes and some new runs all for less than £2,000. But, we were having a large extension done too so scaffolding was on site. £3k doesn't sound too bad but I would go with a well known local than a big name. Can't stand the I will have to call my manager bull.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, the Anglian rep was told exactly what Fatdazza said, I want a quote full stop, no haggling with me and no calling managers etc.... he was there for about 45 min I guess.
Not very professional outfit to be honest, another rep called in roughly 20 minutes after the first one arrived, neither one knew why the other was there!! and the first rep called on the phone and said he will be arriving at 1840, I told him that we had agreed 1900 and that we would not be ready until then. 
when the first one arrived at 1900, he had no torch with him to help measure outside, he the produced the smallest tape measure I have ever seen, measure 3 metres at a time.....really amateurish.
I am in the process of getting 4 local firms to quote me.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

empsburna said:


> Is it over boarding? What thickness? Guttering and down pipes? Colour?
> 
> About £700-1250 depending on finish.


Not overboarding, new replacement, looking at 18-20mm solid fascias and 9-10mm soffits, also want felt trays fitted and new guttering fitted


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I used a local roofer when I had my facias/soffits etc replaced, can't remember what I paid but it was nowhere near the price Anglian have quoted you. More like £500 - £1000 for 3 bed semi with dorma windows.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Should be in the £1200 region for that 

National companies are a joke, quoting conservatories against them is always hilarious I don't know who uses them


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I've just paid £2200 today and got my roof painted two coats of the expensive proper stuff , facia, soffits, end caps, square guttering and large area above the door all in mahogany from a local builder. 

Cracking job and he has a five star raiting. It must have taken him 5 mins to quote me with no pressure.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

been quoted £1800 from a local firm, seen their work and it is top notch, guy across the road had him do theirs just before we moved in to our new place.
It is the usual finish, new fascias,gutters, downpipes, soffits, felt trays etc, If I can get the bloke next door interested, he can knock the price down to £1500 per house.
He has his own scaffolfdng/towers, so can keep the price down


----------

